# Anybody use SunSun canister? Would you recommend it?



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

I have a the equipment for a 45 gallon aquarium except for the canister. I was thinking of using the SunSun 4 stage filter. Read some good reviews on it and it would be a lot cheaper than getting a fluval. Curious if anyone has tried or is running one and how they like it. Cheers!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike_m has a BNIB Fluval 305 for $50 ATM.

Check out his ad.

https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fre...7/fs-canister-filters-tank-shut-downs-232284/

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyt (May 27, 2012)

Actually also looking at aquatop. The SunSun I was looking at was the 4 stage which is good for around 100 gallons. Aquatop as well. Just in case I get a bigger tank in the future then I can use that. The 305 is a great deal though.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ashley (aka mysticalnet) has been using Sun Sun canisters for a bit. I would PM him for his feedback.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamBowman (Jan 14, 2020)

I appreciate the aqua clear filter clearly. You can find it on Amazon


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I ran Sun Sun canister filters on my fish room for a couple of years without problems


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought a Sun Sun 4 stage with UV..... I used it as a second filter on my large tank. Worked ok, not the best material... Had a power outage 1 day.... Pumped stopped working of coarse but when it started back up it was blowing water out of the lid..... lost about 15-20 gallons of water on the floor. It blew the UV bulb as well... tread carefully.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My friends & I have been using SunSun canister filters for years. Love them. I've also started replacing all my crapped out Hydor Koralia wavemakers with SunSun versions. Happy with their quality & longevity so far. 

Anthony


----------

